# Why We Go Camping



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I have seen the question asked on this site before of why we go camping. Some of my friends ask me why we leave our house to go live in a house on wheels. My seven year old brought this project home from school and I think it sums it up better than any words:


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

How adorable is that??

lol! Is that a satellite dish on top of the tt in the lower pic? Great attention to detail!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow, that's a great parent moment, eh? You must be doing something right!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Now, THAT'S a KEEPER!!! (Yeah, your son, too







)

Not only does there appear to be a satellite dish on roof, but he's provided you with a Patriots logo to guide the rig by....SMART kid!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

That pretty much sums it all up - quality time together without the distractions of computer, phone, TV - just good wholesome family time together.

Those who have to ask why, have never been.

Mike


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Not only does there appear to be a satellite dish on roof, but he's provided you with a Patriots logo to guide the rig by....SMART kid!!


What?!? Huh?!? I don't see a Patriots logo anywhere in that drawing!!!

But yes, *fldiesel*, your 7 year old has aptly illustrated the very best reason to go camping!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Frame it.

There's no better picture than that of a grandchild.

Brian


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That is Awesome.







Thanks for sharing!









Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Too cute























Thanks for posting the pic

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

How true!

Family time seems to really come around when camping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd recommend taking that down to your local framing company...get it framed and then hang it in the Outback for YEARS to come.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow thats got to make you feel good!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I know what you mean. For Christmas last year, my grandson, 6, drew us a picture of the Outback for our present. It's hanging in the hallway in a frame.

The grandkids love to go camping. Can't wait....a couple more weeks and off we go again.

Mar


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Now, THAT'S a KEEPER!!! (Yeah, your son, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very observant of you, yes my son has become a Tom Brady fan. A true example of band wagon fan! He plays flag football and thinks he is Tom Brady or Peyton Manning...

Oregon_Camper -- Great suggestion on framing and hanging in the Outback!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

That's great! It's just about getting to the temps where we like to go camping... Can't wait to hook up and head out! Neither can my little ones. The older DD isn't all that keen on it (never has been), but the little ones LOVE their bunks, picking up bugs, going to the lake, swimming, and having a good time. It's something I'm sure they'll carry on to their families.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

This belongs in Top 10 Best Post! Love the picture.







Now I'm gonna go call my kids..........

Lori


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

That really makes my day!!!

Walter


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I know what you mean. For Christmas last year, my grandson, 6, drew us a picture of the Outback for our present. It's hanging in the hallway in a frame.
> 
> The grandkids love to go camping. Can't wait....a couple more weeks and off we go again.
> 
> Mar


Hi, Mark!
That's the thing to do......take those grandkids every chance you get!! That's what my grandparents did with me, especially, and I remember the trips like they were yesterday. I "inherited" my grandparents' pictures (snapshots) and there's many memories captured in some of them. I have a whole box of them I need to sort through and put in photo albums.
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jon, 
I'm really glad your kids are young enough to enjoy the camping and will have many fond memories for years to come!! Enjoy this time you'll never be able to recapture!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great picture.

I never had the opportunity to RV as a kid (by age, still a kid at heart), but my wife says her best memories of growing up were either in their RV camping....or broke down in their RV on their way camping. I've only been at it a couple of weeks now, and with just 2 trips under the belt, I can see the enjoyment and the memories being created in our children.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Can you believe these radical topics lately? Marriage? Kids? Family? Wow, what a dysfuntional group we are! I loves it.

You are doing a lot of things right, pard. That kind of reflection from your child is priceless. Congratulations!

Sluggo


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Beautiful. Nice to know in this crazy world of ours, there is still _true_ family values. I agree, I think too it would make a fantastic picture in the trailer.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow awesome pictures - that is something to frame and put in the Outback. You are blessed and part of the reason I love to go camping is that I get to be around my wonderful family without distraction!

-CC


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Jon and Jean,

You must both feel so good to know that you have created this for your children. This is just beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Don and Darlene


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well stated, I mean drawn! My kids are getting where they tell camping stories to relatives and friends and that is such fun to hear. Warms the heart too. Just knowing the memories we've created as a family is the greatest gift. And, their favorite story, well that would be the time the skunk showed up at our campsite in the Davis Mountains State Park.


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Great pictures! I am hoping that my 5 and 7 year old will bring home drawings of our Outback!! I'm sure I would boo hoo all over it though!!!


----------

